# What are these?



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

A friend of my husbands was cleaning out his deceased mother's home. He sent me all her craft stash and these were included. I have no idea what they are. The roller thing appears to be home made. I thought it might be for marking darts but the roller is too wide. The long double point needles things are very small diameter and came in a wooden holder. Any ideas?


----------



## GR8knitwit (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, they look like paper pricking tools to me.
for cardmaking


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

The top one is called a tracing wheel and it is used for sewing. It is used for tracing your pattern markings onto your material. I haven't sewn in years but you used to buy tracing paper (dressmaker's carbon paper), put it between you pattern and your material. You ran that tool around the pattern for pattern markings like darts, buttonholes, etc. There were (are?) three kinds: the saw-tooth with short, stubby teeth used for medium weight fabrics; the needle point with longer needle-like points for heavy fabrics; and the smooth-edge (un-serrated) used for fine or lightweight fabrics or leather, suedes or vinyl.
If the bottom ones had a tiny hook (or needle eye) in one end, I would say they were lei needles (used to string Hawaiian leis), but it doesn't look like they do.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Sine said:


> The top one is called a tracing wheel and it is used for sewing. It is used for tracing your pattern markings onto your material. I haven't sewn in years but you used to buy tracing paper (dressmaker's carbon paper), put it between you pattern and your material. You ran that tool around the pattern for darts, buttonholes, etc.
> There were (are?) three kinds: the saw-tooth with short, stubby teeth used for medium weight fabrics; the needle point with longer needle-like points for heavy fabrics; and the smooth-edge (un-serrated) used for fine or lightweight fabrics or leatyher, suedes or vinyl.
> If the bottom ones had a tiny hook in one end, I would say they were lei needles (used to string Hawaiian leis), but it doesn't look like they do.


Tracing wheel is correct for the top item. And, I think the others are a couple sets of DPNs (double point needles) with their wooden case. Really look a lot like some my gr-mother had when I was a child. In fact I learned to knit on a pair--she called them 'stocking needles' if memory serves
.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, top one most definitely a tracing wheel and I agree the bottom pic looks like old DPNs.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

The teeth on the tracing wheel would make awfully big holes in any tracing paper.
If these are DPN's 6 of them would be a size 0. The other 2 are smaller then that so don't know what size they could possibly be. They all have very fine screw type threads on both ends neer the point.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> The teeth on the tracing wheel would make awfully big holes in any tracing paper.
> If these are DPN's 6 of them would be a size 0. The other 2 are smaller then that so don't know what size they could possibly be. They all have very fine screw type threads on both ends neer the point.[/q
> They don't do the paper pattern anygood either, as they tear holes in them.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

They do make knitting needles in 00 and even 000 size, so maybe the extra 2 came from a different set.

not sure what the holes at the tips could mean, though.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

The first thing is a sewing pattern marker. They used a piece of sewing carbon paper between the paper pattern and fabric to mark the pattern. It made tiny serated holes and the carbon marked the fabric. It made dotted lines to show you where to sew.

The second things look like double pointed knitting needles. Have no idea why they would need so many. So they were probably used for something else ????


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> The teeth on the tracing wheel would make awfully big holes in any tracing paper.
> If these are DPN's 6 of them would be a size 0. The other 2 are smaller then that so don't know what size they could possibly be. They all have very fine screw type threads on both ends neer the point.


Well, if they have screw type threading on the ends I don't think my guess of dpns is correct. Sure is curious---hope someone can satisfy our curiosity.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

The top one is a patternmaking tracing wheel. It would prick the paper to mark button holes, darts, etc. on designer's patterns. The paper was stiff and green on one side and beige on the other. The grader would make copies of the pattern for all the sizes the factory made. He was sometimes the person who laid out the pattern for the most use of the fabric and the cutter. The paper was quite hard and I got a lot of paper cuts back in my patternmaking days! 
Dressmakers may use a version of the tracing wheel that has a curly or wavy edge that has NO points to mark their fabric with tracing paper.
I see from another KP post it was also used to make fancy designs on paper projects, too!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

the long thin needles are for lace knitting


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

cgcharles said:


> A friend of my husbands was cleaning out his deceased mother's home. He sent me all her craft stash and these were included. I have no idea what they are. The roller thing appears to be home made. I thought it might be for marking darts but the roller is too wide. The long double point needles things are very small diameter and came in a wooden holder. Any ideas?


The top photo is a pattern tracing wheel. you would put a special 'carbon' paper between your fabric and paper pattern piece, tracing all pertinent marks onto the fabric. especially good for darts and pleats.
The second photo looks like my MIL's case of special fine steel DPN's although I have jewelr's files that look like this too. Are they smooth?
Patty


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

The top one is a tracing wheel. My mother was an awesome seamstress. I remember she had one.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Agree, top one is a tracing wheel. I have the same thing that belonged to my Nan.
The other are DPN's used for antique lace knitting. Used for socks, doilies, and knitted edges


----------



## greatgram (Jun 28, 2011)

The top photo is (I think) a rotary wheel for pattern tracing and the bottom is a set of steel double pointed knitting needles


----------



## osandypoint (May 21, 2012)

I just used my tracing wheel today making a Jane Austin dress for an upcoming event. You are lost with out it if you sew.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

the long ones are lace needles, and were used to knit lace in intricate patterns. I grew up learning to knit on lace needles, and we used the lace to border christening gowns for babies and for pillowcases.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Tracing wheel. They look like they are blocking pins.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

The first one is used for sewing you would put a transfer colored paper under the pattern and then go along the seam line , dart lines with the wheel and it would transfer it onto the back of the fabric so when it was ready to sew you would have a guide line to go by.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

The steel dpn needles were for knitting lace and stockings. Using fine yarn from spinning, just one ply for thin stocking, note, I said stockings not socks, the women used 5 with stitches on them and the 6th for knitting them off. The steel needles were also used with thread for lace. If you had two for lace, the rest were on stockings being knit, one needed to have a good supply. Stored in the wooden container kept them from rusting.
There was a time everyone wore hand knit stockings.

Carol J.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> The teeth on the tracing wheel would make awfully big holes in any tracing paper.
> If these are DPN's 6 of them would be a size 0. The other 2 are smaller then that so don't know what size they could possibly be. They all have very fine screw type threads on both ends neer the point.


sewing tracing paper is not like tissue drawing tracing paper. it is rather thick and has washable colour on one side. the wheel definietly can make holes if you press too firmly.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

The roller thingy is a pattern marker.


----------



## HeatherD (May 20, 2012)

The 'pins'look like they might be wires for blocking out lace knitting. I don't have any myself, so can't compare.


----------



## RenateS (Apr 30, 2012)

The upper item is indeed a tracing wheel. Was the lady of German ancestry? Or depending on the area in which you live possibly Finnish. Still today, in Germany, you can by fashion magazines such as Burda with the patterns on two big centerfolds. Each pattern has its own outlines made with different symbols. You unfold the centerfold, lay it on paper and then trace the pattern with the tracing wheel. When done, you can cut the pattern parts and voila! you have a usable pattern. In my younger years, I used a pencil and carbon paper to trace the pattern onto newspaper since I didn't have a tracing wheel. 

I wonder if the DPNs stem from a time when knitters more than 4 or 5 DPNs for larger circular knitting.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, tracing wheel brings back lots of memories of sewing clothing! Knitting is so much more relaxing; done on a comfortable chair, no loud sewing machine tucked into the spare room.....


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Sine said:


> The top one is called a tracing wheel and it is used for sewing. It is used for tracing your pattern markings onto your material. I haven't sewn in years but you used to buy tracing paper (dressmaker's carbon paper), put it between you pattern and your material. You ran that tool around the pattern for pattern markings like darts, buttonholes, etc. There were (are?) three kinds: the saw-tooth with short, stubby teeth used for medium weight fabrics; the needle point with longer needle-like points for heavy fabrics; and the smooth-edge (un-serrated) used for fine or lightweight fabrics or leather, suedes or vinyl.
> If the bottom ones had a tiny hook (or needle eye) in one end, I would say they were lei needles (used to string Hawaiian leis), but it doesn't look like they do.


The wheel, it's correct - Grandmother used it to mark the pattern for dresses for herself,my sister and I. She was born in 1888 and the wheel looked just like the picture, only plain wood.


----------



## woodgirl (Jun 15, 2011)

The wheel is a tracing wheel used in sewing, the needles look like tatting needles.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

cgcharles said:


> A friend of my husbands was cleaning out his deceased mother's home. He sent me all her craft stash and these were included. I have no idea what they are. The roller thing appears to be home made. I thought it might be for marking darts but the roller is too wide. The long double point needles things are very small diameter and came in a wooden holder. Any ideas?


Growing up, my mom taught me to sew, marking the fabric for darts and zippers and any pattern marks with tracing paper and a tracing wheel. Then my grandmother taught me a short cut. That's what the first one is.

The second look like a set of very small double points(?)


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> The teeth on the tracing wheel would make awfully big holes in any tracing paper.
> If these are DPN's 6 of them would be a size 0. The other 2 are smaller then that so don't know what size they could possibly be. They all have very fine screw type threads on both ends neer the point.


I had a tracing wheel similar to this, and yes it DID make big holes in the pattern. Almost to the point of being unusable.


----------



## Caroline46 (Mar 15, 2012)

The top picture is of a "tracing wheel". When you pinned a pattern to fabric you placed carbon paper between the fabric and the pattern and used this tracing wheel to trace the lines of the pattern on the fabric for sewing, darts, buttonholes etc. It was a Vry handy tool and probably still is used. I haven't sewn in a long time but I think I still have mine.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

My mom had a tracing wheel and I may have had one in home ec, too. Someone recently had knitting needles with holes in them on this forum, so you may be able to search and find what they came up
with.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> A friend of my husbands was cleaning out his deceased mother's home. He sent me all her craft stash and these were included. I have no idea what they are. The roller thing appears to be home made. I thought it might be for marking darts but the roller is too wide. The long double point needles things are very small diameter and came in a wooden holder. Any ideas?


you are so lucky, the tracing wheel is really antique. the others, i would say, are jewelry, speically with the screw area before the points, you wouldn't knit with that, would goof your yarns up...even the real fine crocheen wouldn't hold up to that. what fun. find an antique dealer and see if you can get an idea...or do a search on line..be fun to find out for sure...


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a set like the ones in the wooden cylinder from my grandmother and they are tiny dpn's.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Tatting is done with a shuttle - occasionally the tatter(is that OK for the noun?) needs to use a fine crochet hook to join sections of the tatted lace together.
In 1967 I tatted the lace edging for my wedding veil. Tatting produces a much finer lace than crochet.
The other steel needles look like a set of stocking needles I 'inherited' from my grandmother which also came in a wooden cylinder - possibly brought to Tasmania in the mid 1800s.
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I really don't think DPN's would have threads on them. I have one with an eye in the end but never knew it's intended purpose either. I think the answer to these may be found on an antique sewing notions site, most likely not related to knitting. Look forward to seeing more answers.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Sine said:
> 
> 
> > The top one is called a tracing wheel and it is used for sewing. It is used for tracing your pattern markings onto your material. I haven't sewn in years but you used to buy tracing paper (dressmaker's carbon paper), put it between you pattern and your material. You ran that tool around the pattern for darts, buttonholes, etc.
> ...


Stocking needles:








They have a blunt hook at one end and the other end is completely tip-less... I never find out what they are actually used for.
dpn:








Traditionally used for table cloth and other stuff like that, for round lace. Something called something like milio - I have no idea what the english term would be. I am not sure of it, but I suspect the word comes from french...


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

the needle items with a screw looking on the ends are for turning tubes ... like for spaghetti straps and such. I have some in my sewing stuff for making these.


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

the needle items with a screw looking on the ends are for turning tubes ... like for spaghetti straps and such. I have some in my sewing stuff for making these.


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

oops double post ... sorry .. my cat was trying to help


----------



## Joellen (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree with the answere to the first picture. But I think the second one could be needles for Needle Tatting.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, definitely a tracer wheel. I remember my mother taking colored paper and rolling the wheel over the paper to mark things on material (like darts) before sewing. Haven't seen one of those in a long time - but then again, I really don't sew that much.


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

The needles are used for sewing machine design work. You would follow a chart and lay down a needle and sew a short zigzag stich over it changing thread color as you follwed a chart. That needle would stay in place and then you would lay down the next one and sew the next line and so on until you finished the design. When you ran out of needles you would pull the first one out and use it again and would keep doing that until the design was finished. When you were done you pulled all the needles out and would end up with a loop pile design. It is like punch needle work but done on the sewing machine from the front.
I have a bunch of the needles that came with directions but I lost the directions and I cannot remember the name of the technique. It was very popular in the 40's and 50's.
Bruce


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

the tracing wheel is for perforating paper for quilting, you trace around the pattern and then apply loose chalk or corn starch and when you lift the paper the quilt design is left on the material for you to follow when you quilt. 
The bottom ones are dpns for socks you can still buy them in the nice wooden case in the higher end shops and web sites. Your one lucky lady to have such an nice collection...


----------



## Leentje (Oct 31, 2011)

The needles look to me to be charted needles for charted needlework. I used mine about 20 years ago to sew a satin stitched design on clothing I made for my children. Using a cording foot on my sewing machine I satin stitched over the needle using various colors of emboidery thread - then, leaving the needle in, I stitched over a second needle (and so on) until I completed the overall design. When the needles are pulled out you are left with raised rows of satin stitching - it give the design a nice texture.

My charted needles are 1.25mm and 6 inches long. I'm a very basic knitter and not familiar with knitting needles that small.

Here's a site that shows what I'm talking about:
http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/media/products/techniques/charted-needlework.pdf


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

The top one is definitely a tracing wheel. The bottom photo looks exactly like the double pointed needles I got from my grandmother. I haven't used any of them yet but they look the same.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

The bottom ones are lace knitting needles, if my eyes are
seeing them correct. You would knit with them on lace yarn. It made lovely lace for trims on collars and etc.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree, my mother had both of these items & I now have them. I've never used them but I have them! I can't imagine knitting with the old DPNs but my both my mother & my grandmother did.


missvix61 said:


> Yep, top one most definitely a tracing wheel and I agree the bottom pic looks like old DPNs.


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

The bottom ones look like "drawing in" tools. They are used in a mill for making patterns in material.


----------



## woodgirl (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, tatting is done with a shuttle or needles. I have done both, it is called needle tatting.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

the first picture I agree is a tracing wheel for marking patterns. The tracing paper was much heavier that the tracing paper you are imagining it to be. The paper was coated with a heavy wax like substance that would wash out. It came in colors like white, red, yellow, and various shads of blue.
Moonieboy


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Well here is another the top one is a tracing wheel used for sewing. I still have one and the tracing paper to go with it.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

The top one is a tracing wheel used to trace a pattern onto paper so you retain your master pattern intact. They can still be purchased today. I believe the bottom one is used in paper crafts either for punching designs as somone else suggested and also in paper quilling (or paper filligree) for rolling thin strips of paper into designs.


----------



## Louise13 (Jan 5, 2012)

ompuff said:


> Sine said:
> 
> 
> > The top one is called a tracing wheel and it is used for sewing. It is used for tracing your pattern markings onto your material. I haven't sewn in years but you used to buy tracing paper (dressmaker's carbon paper), put it between you pattern and your material. You ran that tool around the pattern for darts, buttonholes, etc.
> ...


Your right I still have one or two of the dpn from my grandmother she would sit and watch tv and knit socks for the family. I love watching her as she never look down at her knitting. I ask her once how she did it and she told me practice. She taught me how to knit when I was 7 but I did'nt pick it up again till several years ago. And the tracing wheel I still have one.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

If the needles have holes on the ends, they could have been used for needle tatting. But I'm a little stumped by the fact they have screw type threading on the ends? You can't knit tat or sew if these needles have screw threading on both ends


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

gcoop hit it on the head for both counts.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Tracing Wheel for sewing Patterns at the top and the others look like double ended Sock Needles.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> A friend of my husbands was cleaning out his deceased mother's home. He sent me all her craft stash and these were included. I have no idea what they are. The roller thing appears to be home made. I thought it might be for marking darts but the roller is too wide. The long double point needles things are very small diameter and came in a wooden holder. Any ideas?


If the teeth on the tracing wheel are very sharp it could be used as a tool for transferring embroidery designs to a dark fabric. You traced over the design with wheel then sprinkled a white powder (called "pounce") on the paper, removed the paper and there was your design caught in the fibers and showing the design. I suspect this was a real frustrating and fussy process!

The needles look like weaver's needles, 5-6" long with an eye. Still sold today by Lacis. Really useful still for repairing errors in knitting, inserting lifelines, you will find them very helpful.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Ditto. Bottom pic are DPNs, probably size 0. I have some in their wooden holder inherited from an aunt, probably close to 100 years old.


missvix61 said:


> Yep, top one most definitely a tracing wheel and I agree the bottom pic looks like old DPNs.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> The teeth on the tracing wheel would make awfully big holes in any tracing paper.


Dressmaker's tracing paper is quite a bit heavier than regular tracing paper. It's not a carbon paper, it has more of a waxy finish. I learned to sew it and I think, still have a pack around here. I used it till I started using thread to mark darts etc.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> The long double point needles things are very small diameter and came in a wooden holder. Any ideas?


I have a set of these needles in the very same wooden case. My mum called them stocking needles and told me they belong to my paternal grandmother.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

CG-I believe the item in the top picture is a tracing wheel-used in sewing to trace (with a kind of carbonlike paper) sewing lines, darts,etc onto the fabric. The items in the lower picture look like a set of metal dpn's (small-maybe in the size 0 range) and a wooden needle holder (these are usually seen in a smaller size to hold sewing and beading needles but this one looks large enough to hold the dpn's or maybe a doll-makers needle). Denise


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Tracing wheel and lace or beading needles. How they used such fine needles and yarns when they worked by lamplight I don't know.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My mom had both of these. She did a lot of sewing and tailoring and I remember using the tracing wheel. She even had the same wooden case for the very small needles. Brings back memories. Treasures.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I USED A TRACING WHEEL LIKE THE ABOVE PIC. FOR MANY YEARS BACK IN THE 50'SAND 60'S WHILE SEWING FOR MY KIDS. THEY DO MAKE HOLES IN YOUR PATTERN AND TRACING PAPER. THE PAPERS ARE STILL OK TO USE OVER AND OVER.
i'M AT A LOSS AT KNOWING WHAT THE OTHERS ARE.


----------



## K1 Crochet Too (May 8, 2012)

the roller thing was used for patterns - you use to use color paper to transfer patterns on to the wrong side of materials - you would use the spiked wheel to roll of the markings of a dress makers pattern - that would leave the pattern on the material. I'm sure it has a proper name but I'm not sure what it is - other than a roller thing


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Carol J. said:


> The steel dpn needles were for knitting lace and stockings. Using fine yarn from spinning, just one ply for thin stocking, note, I said stockings not socks, the women used 5 with stitches on them and the 6th for knitting them off. The steel needles were also used with thread for lace. If you had two for lace, the rest were on stockings being knit, one needed to have a good supply. Stored in the wooden container kept them from rusting.
> There was a time everyone wore hand knit stockings.
> 
> Carol J.


I never knew stockings were knitted! Live and learn :lol:


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

The first item is a tracing wheel used to trace pattern lines on fabric when sewing a new garment. It also could be used to trace a pattern on muslin or other fabrics for French Knot patterns. French Knots were popular on white gloves (remember them), decorative pillows, dresses, and decorative items. The tracing wheel could also pierce card stock for paper lampshades (light would shine through holes) and/or decorative Victorian greeting cards. The needles could also be used for piercing a pattern on card stock. However, I think they were used as double pointed needles used for light-weight socks and/or lace knitting. The wood holder is for storing needles to prevent rust. If you can find out what her hobbies were, you'll have the definite answer. Isn't it nice to learn something new about a family member that you never knew about. Patricia


----------



## doris m russo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi:

The first picture indicates to me a sawing tool, marking where the dart goes in the clothing.

The second, I don't recognize the bamboo cuts; but the needles, are either, double point needles, or better yet, skewers.

I might be wrong, but I have skewers like,for when I grill sausage.

Maybe someone else has a better idea. Good luck

Doris


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm sure it's a tracing wheel for marking out sewing patterns - my mother used one exactly like it.


----------



## gingerlee (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi! I knit beaded purses from 1920's vintage patterns; they use size 16-18 steel knitting pins (as they were called). I use #0000 steel dpns; they are not quite the same size but they work. Thought you might like to see a picture of one.


----------



## doris m russo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Gingerlee:

Your vintage purse is absolutely beautiful. I knit bags and pocketbooks; but I would just love to learn how to work on one like yours. The only thing is that I don't know how.

Did you follow a pattern? Could you share? I also make beaded work.

Congratulations.

Doris


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

"sine" gave a very good explanation about the tracing wheel for sewing (first photo). I believe the items in the second photo are antique double pointed needles for knitting socks - four DPNs for each sock. Perhaps they liked knitting two at a time or two different pair in the works at one time. Of course, the DPNs can be used for other things as well.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

gingerlee said:


> Hi! I knit beaded purses from 1920's vintage patterns; they use size 16-18 steel knitting pins (as they were called). I use #0000 steel dpns; they are not quite the same size but they work. Thought you might like to see a picture of one.


Wow. That purse is gorgeous!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

i agree with your view of these items also.


----------



## gingerlee (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Doris! I use reprinted pattern books that were published in the 20's. They are available several places; but of course the books I have do not have who reprinted them! If you enter beaded bag patterns on ebay several will come up, either in book or cd form. The ones I like most are the Hiawatha Book of Beaded Bags; there are several in the series. I use #8 perle cotton and #11 seed beads. Be glad to answer any other questions you have.


----------



## KETFay (Dec 9, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Sine said:
> 
> 
> > The top one is called a tracing wheel and it is used for sewing. It is used for tracing your pattern markings onto your material. I haven't sewn in years but you used to buy tracing paper (dressmaker's carbon paper), put it between you pattern and your material. You ran that tool around the pattern for darts, buttonholes, etc.
> ...


My grandmother had what she called knitting pins just like these on which she knit some wonderful lace which she sewed onto pillowcases. I talked my mother into buying me a set of very small dpn's to do it, but never made an inch of lace until I started making lace shawls last fall. Now, I love knitting lace.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

The first is a tracing wheel for marking fabric. The needles look like glove needles. These were very fine used for knitting lacy or very thin fancy gloves.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

gingerlee said:


> Hi! I knit beaded purses from 1920's vintage patterns; they use size 16-18 steel knitting pins (as they were called). I use #0000 steel dpns; they are not quite the same size but they work. Thought you might like to see a picture of one.


Beautiful purse! Share the pattern?
Patty


----------



## gingerlee (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks! I have knitted about 20 different purses from that era. The pattern came from "Hiawatha Book of Beaded Bags", 9th edition. I did add the fringe to the bottom. The book was published in 1926; there are reprints and cds available on the web. Don't know if I should post the pattern as I do not own the original.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

So many guesses, and so many right answers. The tracing wheel was a staple in every sewing box, and the needles are steel knitting needles. It would be nice to know how long they are, as glove needles are very short. I have several sets. I suspect they are just steel knitting needles. Every so often I find steel needles in my search through knitting supplies at yard sales and thrift stores, and I even have some 14" ones for lace knitting.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

woodart said:


> Tatting is done with a shuttle - occasionally the tatter(is that OK for the noun?) needs to use a fine crochet hook to join sections of the tatted lace together.
> In 1967 I tatted the lace edging for my wedding veil. Tatting produces a much finer lace than crochet.
> The other steel needles look like a set of stocking needles I 'inherited' from my grandmother which also came in a wooden cylinder - possibly brought to Tasmania in the mid 1800s.
> Cheers
> Ainslie.


There is also a method of tatting that is called needle tatting. It is much easier to learn than shuttle tatting. However, the needles are smaller than the "mystery" needles.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Tracing wheel, yes! The other might be DPNs in their own case, but I'm wondering whether they might be blocking wires for lace.......looks as if they could be used for that. Mine are so long.....I have wished I had some shorter ones for shorter sides .........

Virginia


----------



## biker chick (Apr 28, 2011)

The wheel thing looks like a tool to mark quilts for stitching. I seem to remember seeing something like that years ago.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

HEY ... everyone has said "you would" when discussing tracing wheels for sewing and tracing pattern details onto the fabric. You can still buy them and use them, along with the carbon paper, etc.. Dressmakers' chalk, too. I have some in my sewing box sitting there waiting for me when I start to sew again. Some with little points, and a couple without.

Now, if I just STOP knitting!!!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree about the tracing wheel but I think if the dp needles have screw type markings at the tip, it would be impossible to knit with them. I'd have to agree with whoever said paper punching.....OR.... I also have some similar tools I use when working with clay.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

We would have had fun with my Mom's supplies. She made so many of her own tools. She even made crochet hooks. Sadly, none of them came my way when she died and the person who got them gave them to charity.


----------



## ggnorma (Nov 5, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> A friend of my husbands was cleaning out his deceased mother's home. He sent me all her craft stash and these were included. I have no idea what they are. The roller thing appears to be home made. I thought it might be for marking darts but the roller is too wide. The long double point needles things are very small diameter and came in a wooden holder. Any ideas?


The top picture looks like what I used to use when marking dart areas on a garment I was making. The needles are used for tatting. I would love to see some of her work


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

gingerlee said:


> Hi! I knit beaded purses from 1920's vintage patterns; they use size 16-18 steel knitting pins (as they were called). I use #0000 steel dpns; they are not quite the same size but they work. Thought you might like to see a picture of one.


Your purse is lovely! Such a lot of work threading all those beads. Amazing patience!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG,now I do feel ancient.All the tracing wheels mentioned belonged to Mother/Grandmother, whilst the one I have was bought and used by ME !!!The needles have me foxed, as they have a screw near the end, can't help there,sorry,Lindseymary


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I was recently given 20 of these needles in three differnt sizes. However, mine do not have any screw threads or holes on them. I had no idea what they were used for but the friend thought they would work for blocking wires on my lace shawl. I had mentioned to her that I was going to order some blocking wires & she remembered she had these from a lady she used to know. I used them to help block my Alexandra lace shawl. Now that I know they are probably very old DPs used for making socks, I will take very good care of them.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

The bottom could be tatting needles???


----------



## LUVYARN (Feb 10, 2012)

NOW I REALLY FEEL OLD. I KNOW THE TOP ONE IS A PATTERN MARKER USED EXACTLY LIKE THE OTHERS STATED. HOW DO I KNOW? BECAUSE I STILL HAVE ONE. WHAT A GOOD IDEA TO USE IT WHEN MAKING CARDS I AM CERTAINLY GOING TO TRY THIS IDEA. I SURE ENJOY ALL THE IDEAS ETC. THAT I HAVE LEARNED ON THIS SITE. HI TO EVERYONE.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Tracing wheels destroyed the pattern and the tracing paper for me and I quit using them because of it. I don't know that what you have is a tracing wheel, but it certainly looks like one.



cgcharles said:


> The teeth on the tracing wheel would make awfully big holes in any tracing paper.
> If these are DPN's 6 of them would be a size 0. The other 2 are smaller then that so don't know what size they could possibly be. They all have very fine screw type threads on both ends neer the point.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

gingerlee said:


> Hi! I knit beaded purses from 1920's vintage patterns; they use size 16-18 steel knitting pins (as they were called). I use #0000 steel dpns; they are not quite the same size but they work. Thought you might like to see a picture of one.


Wow, that's amazing. What an artist you are!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just a thought...could the threaded ones possibly be hat pins? With different decorative knobs to go on the ens? My great aunt had an absolutely lethal-looking hat pin about 8 inches long.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

You said that one end of the needles is threaded. Are any of the ends made that they can accept the threaded ends? It would be nice to know what they screw into, and it would probably answer the question of what they are.



cgcharles said:


> A friend of my husbands was cleaning out his deceased mother's home. He sent me all her craft stash and these were included. I have no idea what they are. The roller thing appears to be home made. I thought it might be for marking darts but the roller is too wide. The long double point needles things are very small diameter and came in a wooden holder. Any ideas?


----------



## Djtgross (May 22, 2012)

If the teeth in the wheel seem too wide and large to be used with tracing paper, it may be a pouncing wheel. These were/are use by quilters to make holes in paper, then the paper is placed over the work to be quilted and a small bag of chalk dust is "pounced" over the surface. The chalk dots are left and can usually just be brushed off after the quilting is finished.

As for the needles, if there are threads at the end, that would make them difficult to use for knitting or lacework. I'd have to agree with Patty that they might be some kind of file.


----------



## jjg (May 22, 2012)

If you want to try steel double points in tiny sizes-like size 0 to size 8(0) along with yarn proper to those sizes they are at www.moonriselaceknitting.com.


----------



## Joellen (Aug 6, 2011)

Could the needles be from a set of changeable cable needles and the cables are missing?


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

That type of wheel was used by Grandmother W. to mark cloth for sewing, latter she lent it to me so my children could "dent" leather for Indian Guides projects. The top 5 DPNs look like Grandmother's stocking/sock needles that she used for knitting white stockings for the nurses at her local hospital, during WW II. The next two DPNs look like the ones Dad "adjusted" so he could finish the built-ins for my sister's and my bedrooms. Not a pencil to be found in the house that week end and neither my crayons or Mom's water colors would do. The bottom DPN looks like the ones that Mom rescued from adjustment and the new replacements Dad bought. Moon Loomer


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> They all have very fine screw type threads on both ends neer the point.


Anybody know when interchangeable circular needles were invented? Maybe the cables got lost over the years.


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree that the top item is most likely a tracing wheel or for making fancy cards. The long "needles" could be DP needles however they also look like they might be stretching or blocking "wires" for lace. I just gave away about 25 "wires" that look like that and came in a wooden case exactly like that. They weren't pointed however. I can't imagine knitting with them being so tiny.


----------



## bbirch (Feb 17, 2012)

In Germany, they are used to trace sewing patterns. Several patterns are printed on one piece of paper and color coded. You trace along the one you want onto newspaper etc and then cut it out.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree with everyone else, top one is a tracing wheel, i have at least a 1/2 dz. and the others are dpn's, hope this helps


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Me too! fun but hard on my eyes if I use the right thread.


woodgirl said:


> Hi, tatting is done with a shuttle or needles. I have done both, it is called needle tatting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't think so they need to have eye's in them for the thread. These look more like lace or sock needles..


terrachroma said:


> The bottom could be tatting needles???


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

gingerlee said:


> Hi! I knit beaded purses from 1920's vintage patterns; they use size 16-18 steel knitting pins (as they were called). I use #0000 steel dpns; they are not quite the same size but they work. Thought you might like to see a picture of one.


i need that purse, i really do. today i went to a vintage store and got and outfit...i'm to excited, it is linen, white, with 2 rows of inserted lace toward the bottom of the skirt, the, for want of a better word, shell and the jacket have the same violet flowers embroidered down the front of them with white ribbon as accent on each side of the violets, that the skirt has above the lace inserts. did you catch the all important word? violet's, violet..? yes, that purse would work really well with that outfit. now i need button or lace up white shoes and gloves, i should have gloves with it. yes, sister/friends, sisters in kp, that is..i am going to wear it, to church.. oh, a picture hat would be lovely with it... goodness. i could be walking out of the 1920's in this get up..and go. are those purses the nightmare they appear to be, to make? i hate doing jewelry, so supppose i wouldn't like doing them. where'd you get your patterns? from a vintage site or place? 
that certainly is lovely..thanx for sharing that...fran-e


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

oh, those needles, i really think those were used to do, i can't think the word, but you can use them to pull yarns thru quilts to give that rise...what do you call that? and for satin stitching. they sure aren't for knitting.. some person in here posted the site that showed them being used in sewing.. think she was right...


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

brucew said:


> The needles are used for sewing machine design work. You would follow a chart and lay down a needle and sew a short zigzag stich over it changing thread color as you follwed a chart. That needle would stay in place and then you would lay down the next one and sew the next line and so on until you finished the design. When you ran out of needles you would pull the first one out and use it again and would keep doing that until the design was finished. When you were done you pulled all the needles out and would end up with a loop pile design. It is like punch needle work but done on the sewing machine from the front.
> I have a bunch of the needles that came with directions but I lost the directions and I cannot remember the name of the technique. It was very popular in the 40's and 50's.
> Bruce


I saw a man doing sewing machine embroidery this way on public television last weekend! He revives a lot of old traditional arts like that, but I don't remember his name


----------



## gingerlee (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks! I really enjoy knitting these; the knitting needles are #0000 (1.25 mm). My patterns are from reprinted 1920's pattern books; Hiawatha Book of Beaded Bags is one series I have. The purse frames are vintage ones that I get from Ebay. There are several places that reprint these old books. They are knit with #8 perle cotton; I don't find them a nightmare but they might be to some!


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

The needles look like the type that are used by people making minature clothes for dolls house people.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Tracingwheel: perforate patternlines, then go over them w./chalkbag, to transfer patt.--chalk will go through the perforations.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmmmmmmm----could they possibly be trapunto needles????

:?:


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Hmmmmmmm----could they possibly be trapunto needles????
> 
> :?:


YES, oh, thank you, that was driving me insane, and i didn't have far to go...but, i think that one of the men,bruce, told it better... he knows what those are for, those needles. 
but that was the technique i couldn't think of.. thanx...f


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

There's a good idea, just perfing instead of destroying as when you use tracing paper; just might have to drag out the old tracing wheel. You'd have to flip the pattern to mark the other side, but still a good idea and faster than what I do now. If I like a pattern and it's a basic design, I reuse it again and again. One heavy roll of the tracing wheel and it's goodbye pattern. At the price of today's patterns, I can't justify that.


hannabavaria said:


> Tracingwheel: perforate patternlines, then go over them w./chalkbag, to transfer patt.--chalk will go through the perforations.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I think trapunto needles have eyes that you thread with the cord you pull through to raise the design between stitching lines and these don't have eyes. 
I've seen photos of the embroidery that you do over needles, but can't remember the name of the technique. I think what i saw illustrated was a little elephant in green thread on white fabric to be used on a child's dress. 
But, why the threading on one end?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have rolled the tracing wheel over pattern after patern and haven't had to throw any of them away. You just have to be careful and your pattern doesn't have to be discarded.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> I think trapunto needles have eyes that you thread with the cord you pull through to raise the design between stitching lines and these don't have eyes.
> I've seen photos of the embroidery that you do over needles, but can't remember the name of the technique. I think what i saw illustrated was a little elephant in green thread on white fabric to be used on a child's dress.
> But, why the threading on one end?


 yes, you are right, mary. forgot that... dah. but that was the technique i was trying to remember. but there is an eye..


----------



## gingerlee (Jun 13, 2011)

Found this web page that talks about knitting needle brands. Several pages down the list is this: "Lewis's Wools (manufacturer) - metal - straight - stopper appears to be a hexagonal nut screwed onto the end as part of the manufacturing process. Also sold with a more conventional round stopper."

Wonder if these once had this type stopper? Here is the page if anyone if interested.

http://www.knitting-needle-notions.com/images/brandnames/Needle%20Manufacturers%20G%20to%20P.pdf


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

GR8knitwit said:


> Hi, they look like paper pricking tools to me.
> for cardmaking


I agree with you, needles would not have ends that you have described and the top wheel is too serated for just sewing.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

They both look to be old and probably wouldn't compare to what's available today. Shall we say antique or vintage items?

The long needles could be what is used for sewing pin tucks. Did she do any sewing? fabric or leather? 

Possibly used to lace corsets. Maybe even used for Swedish Weaving.


----------



## 61965 (May 13, 2012)

Picture one, I used to do a lot of drafting and had a tool like this it was for perforating the tissue paper, some times I would put chalk on the wheel and mark the actual pattern, used to have one similar for making smoking dots, the other one looks like the needles that are used now-a-days for felting.


----------



## Pix11e (May 2, 2012)

I have no idea what the roller is, but it is my guess that the wooden case is a very nifty storage container for those very fine small needles - wouln't mind one myself, as they do disappear in amongst the larger needles! Good luck with the roller x


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

gingerlee said:


> Found this web page that talks about knitting needle brands. Several pages down the list is this: "Lewis's Wools (manufacturer) - metal - straight - stopper appears to be a hexagonal nut screwed onto the end as part of the manufacturing process. Also sold with a more conventional round stopper."
> 
> Wonder if these once had this type stopper? Here is the page if anyone if interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

The larger size needles have a dull type finish so anything knit on them would stay in place such as on bamboo needles. The small needles have a glossy, slippery chrome type finish. The larger size are about 9 inches long and the small ones are 8-1/2 inches long.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

No holes of any kind in them. The threaded ends seem to be worn down a lot from age or use.


MaryE-B said:


> You said that one end of the needles is threaded. Are any of the ends made that they can accept the threaded ends? It would be nice to know what they screw into, and it would probably answer the question of what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't think so. The tips are very pointed and the threads are not big enough to screw anything on.


Joellen said:


> Could the needles be from a set of changeable cable needles and the cables are missing?


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I thing the pouncing wheel makes the most sense based on the size of the teeth.


Djtgross said:


> If the teeth in the wheel seem too wide and large to be used with tracing paper, it may be a pouncing wheel. These were/are use by quilters to make holes in paper, then the paper is placed over the work to be quilted and a small bag of chalk dust is "pounced" over the surface. The chalk dots are left and can usually just be brushed off after the quilting is finished.
> 
> As for the needles, if there are threads at the end, that would make them difficult to use for knitting or lacework. I'd have to agree with Patty that they might be some kind of file.


----------



## gingerlee (Jun 13, 2011)

fran-e, here is the link to the list of knitting needle types; see if this one will open for you.

http://www.knitting-needle-notions.com/images/brandnames/Needle%20Manufacturers%20G%20to%20P.pdf


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

The needles are either darning or tapestry needles with the holes for threading. The top one is a tracing wheel for putting markings on patterns, darts. seam allowences and such


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

gingerlee said:


> fran-e, here is the link to the list of knitting needle types; see if this one will open for you.
> 
> http://www.knitting-needle-notions.com/images/brandnames/Needle%20Manufacturers%20G%20to%20P.pdf


still can't get it to open, is anyone else having a prbm with this? i use IE and firefox, neither will open with it. 
frogs teeth, i say..thanx, ginger...the beaded guru... :lol:


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Yep, top one most definitely a tracing wheel and I agree the bottom pic looks like old DPNs.


Ditto
Billie


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

It took quiet awhile to open as there are many pictures, but it did finally open.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> It took quiet awhile to open as there are many pictures, but it did finally open.


yorkie1, are you talking about the site that ginger posted? i can't get that to open and if i copy/paste it in, i get a message that it can't be found. so, how did you do it?

editing my post... i just clicked on it again and guess my prbm was impatients..(isn't that a flower? i feel like a blooming idoit...  ) what an interesting site. just takes allot of time to get into it. every kind of needle ever made..thought of, or used. loved the one...left over from some musical insturment? i have played some pianos that would be better off without the gut wires or the pads...LOL. just saying.
so, ginger, i made it in..thanx...f


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

So glad it helped. I was about to give up on it then I had to leave the computer for awhile and when I finally got back to it and seen all the pictures at first I wondered what in the devil it was, (short memory) I had to laugh at myself.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> So glad it helped. I was about to give up on it then I had to leave the computer for awhile and when I finally got back to it and seen all the pictures at first I wondered what in the devil it was, (short memory) I had to laugh at myself.


oh my goodness...yorkie1, that is so me you are saying there..LOL. not only that but, well, look, this is my daisy dew, i might have attached it twice. not sure, but she is worth it...wouldn't you say..oh yorkie1? that makes me yorkie2...nah, i'm still just me..


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

didn't attach...trying again.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

fran-e Your pic came thru. just fine. What a cutie you have. When you let his/her hair grow does it turn silver?
It is so surprising when I do let Fiona's hair grow. she is really silver and give her the summer cut she's black again.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

fran-e said:


> gingerlee said:
> 
> 
> > fran-e, here is the link to the list of knitting needle types; see if this one will open for you.
> ...


Ginger: Just got a download win.--not what I had expected. Like to see it first.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

I also agree that the top is a tracing wheel for sewing pattern tracing.
Are the bottom needles possibly ones like they use for hand
felting?


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

cgcharles said:


> A friend of my husbands was cleaning out his deceased mother's home. He sent me all her craft stash and these were included. I have no idea what they are. The roller thing appears to be home made. I thought it might be for marking darts but the roller is too wide. The long double point needles things are very small diameter and came in a wooden holder. Any ideas?


Since the bottom needles have a roughness on the bottom,
could they be what is used for hand felting?


----------



## gingerlee (Jun 13, 2011)

hannabavaria: Don't know what the download is. When I click on the link it immediately opens page with knitting needle types and descriptions. I am using Chrome web browser; not sure that makes any difference.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

gingerlee said:


> hannabavaria: Don't know what the download is. When I click on the link it immediately opens page with knitting needle types and descriptions. I am using Chrome web browser; not sure that makes any difference.


ginger, has to be your browser, bec i have both firefox and IE and what a nightmare. finally got it when i had to go shift clothes from washer and dryer and when i came back it was opened.. if i was seating here, i would wait and wait and it just wouldn't open.. but it took time and finally did. where did you get chrome web browser? i'll have to google that one...thanx.
is that part of google? that is what i am seeing... wonder if that is going to cause a nightmare with my puter. sometimes something new can...hum


----------



## gingerlee (Jun 13, 2011)

Chrome is part of Google. I started using Chrome when IE and Ustream were not playing nicely together! Didn't have problems with my computer that I remember, but I know how that is.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

gingerlee said:


> Chrome is part of Google. I started using Chrome when IE and Ustream were not playing nicely together! Didn't have problems with my computer that I remember, but I know how that is.


my dau got it when it first came out and it had some burps, but she is it is good and about anything with google attached to it is pretty safe, so think that i am going to download it. if it is good enuff for the purse lady, good enuff for me... :shock:


----------



## gingerlee (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't want to be responsible for anyone's computer!! I always have my son come and fix my problems!!! Usually with much rolling of the eyes and "what did you do to it?"


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

cgcharles

Think your thread has been hijacked. 
I would really like to know what the items in your picture are. I thought they were dpns but if they have threads on the ends they obviously aren't. 
Please let us know if you are ever able to identify.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Been trying to get a reply to this topic. Sent two before but they ended up going somewhere else. 
Since the needles on the bottom are rough, could they be
used for hand felting


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Happens often on this site. Have not figured it out yet but I think I will use them as blocking wires as someone suggested. I am working on an Ashton shawl. I still think the roller thing is too big to be used as a dart marker. Will keep watching for other suggestions.


ompuff said:


> cgcharles
> 
> Think your thread has been hijacked.
> I would really like to know what the items in your picture are. I thought they were dpns but if they have threads on the ends they obviously aren't.
> Please let us know if you are ever able to identify.


----------



## moemoe00 (May 25, 2012)

I made a tiny Christmas stocking with a pair of 6/0. Have also seen one set of 11/0. The owner could not find thread that was fine enough.


----------

